# Nitecore SRT5 Review - for submission in the Reviews forum



## njet212 (Oct 23, 2013)

​SRT series is the latest Nitecore flashlight with infinite brightness feature. There is several models of SRT such as SRT3, SRT5, SRT6, SRT7. It's quite unique light because in some models they have RGB emitter that you can access without putting additional filter. Scroll down for more information.


*SPESIFICATION

*





[/SIZE]Price paid: *$74,95



PACKAGING & CONTENT

*










It has standard Nitecore carton box packaging with black and yellow color combination. Inside the packaging you have SRT5, Pocket Clip, Holster, Spare O-Ring, Lanyard, Spare Rubber Cap, Manual, Warranty. On my sample i had torn rubber cap but i have the replacement for that on the way. 


*SIZE


*











*Left to Right: *Samsung 18650 - Niteye MSC20 - Surefire E2D - Convoy S2 - Surefire C2 - Surefire 6P - Quark Turbo Burst - SRT5 - XtarB20

Size for SRT5 is pretty standard size for single 18650 light, it's not too long or too short. You can still carry it in your pocket relatively easy because of slim head and body design.


*BUILD QUALITY & FEATURES

*





As always Nitecore build quality is good, anodized seems well done and strong. It has some knurling all on the body, but knurling is just aesthetic IMHO, it is still feel slippery on my hand especially when you do momentary with ice pick grip style. The good knurling i would say will be like Surefire knurling on my E2D flashlight. Installing pocket clip it's helping a bit so you will feel less slippery on your hand.






It has also reverse-able pocket clip which let user to carry bezel up or bezel down ( for me bezel down is always working ). Thread is squared cut and anodized. It's feel very smooth and you can do lock out to prevent accidental activation when you carry your light. The whole body is 2 piece design which mean you can only change the battery via flashlight head. This kind of design with magnetic ring has a down side which is you can accidentally change the control ring while you are opening the head especially in low light / total dark situation. Battery tube is really tight fit for protected 18650 with 3100 mAh capacity. 






There is knurling on control ring, it's provide some traction when you use the control ring. The control ring is feel quite stiff compared with other control ring i had ( let's say Jetbeam RRT-0 it has very loose control ring ). For me it's good because it always stay on certain position you want and will not easily changed to another position accidentally when you carry it around. It has also very good "click" on each mode. It does not have mark for each mode so you can't tell in which mode the ring position is.






It has reverse polarity design and on SRT5 it's only work with button top battery. However if you already had flat top battery you can buy 5mm neodymium magnet so you don't have to purchase another 18650 battery. Just google it with key word "Round Super Strong Rare-Earth Magnets (5-Pack) 5mm*1mm"






The tail cap has 2-ears style design which i really hate. First because when you click the switch your thumb will be against the ears and it's feel uncomfortable. And the other reason is when you tail stand the flashlight it has less balance. i also find my self every time i want to turn on the light i have to reposition SRT5 so i could comfortably access the switch. I think Nitecore should choose between fully tail stand or does not tail stand at all. The switch feels quite hard to press.






It's use latest Cree LED XM-L2. On my sample the LED is perfectly centered and it's has also smooth reflector.






On the head of SRT5 it has crenelated bezel design which i also don't like because it's looks cheesy on SRT5. I would prefer smooth bezel design. Update 20Nov2013 ( thanks to InfinitusEquitas ) - Head between SRT3 and SRT5 is lego-able, since SRT5 is driven harder than SRT3 make sure you are using good quality of cell ( IMR cell for example).






It's could tail stand but due the tail design it's a bit tricky to tail stand and you can only do it on flat surface area.

*
BEAMSHOT, RUNTIME, USER INTERFACE

*









*English User Manual

*​
User interface is relatively easy to learn and to use.

To turn on the flashlight press the switch half way to access momentary, release the switch to turn off. To get constant on, press the switch all the way down till you hear click sound. To Turn off click again the switch.

To adjust or choose the brightness just rotate the ring till you get desired mode, refer to picture above. You turn the control ring clockwise and counter clock wise.










Blue and Red beamshot is not totally round, especially the red color. The blue beam is brighter than the red. I measured the blue one is 0,07 lumen and the red one is 0,1 lumen. I have no idea why, but the blue looks brighter on my eyes.


















On my sample it has very nice and clean beam with relatively big hot spot. It's also has bright side spill which very useful in close range illumination.






On 70 meters distance, SRT5 producing very smooth diffused beam so it is not thrower light. I also put Surefire EB1 as a thrower light reference.






Since i don't use CR123 because it's too expensive to use, i only measure runtime with rechargeable battery. On 2 x RCR123 ( AW 16340 ) it's producing relatively same output with single 18650 but only you have less runtime on 2 x RCR123. I would only recommend to use single 18650 for maximum performance on SRT5.










On 2xRCR123 set up, SRT5 has the lowest runtime, the longest runtime on my flashlight collection is Quark Turbo XML ( 1st Gen ).









So far Xtar B20 has the brightest lumen in first 5 mins and the longest runtime among the other similar light. Nitecore claim the low mode for 0,1 lumen but it's seems brighter than that. So using olight i3s moonlight to compared with my SRT5 low mode, the result is i3s producing 0,1 lumen while the SRT5 producing 0,3 lumen.


*SUMMARY
*
SRT 5 is good looking light and it is also has interesting feature. Size for SRT5 is still pocket-able due to slim body & head design. Anodizing looks good and strong, revers-able pocket clip, squared cut thread, and lock out feature. The knurling on it's body is just an aesthetic, they don't provide any traction at all and it's feel slippery on my hand. Two ears design tail cap makes me uncomfortable when i tried to click the switch because my thumb is against the ear and it tricky to tail stand due to two ears design. Knurling on control ring does provide some traction, but there is no marking around control ring so i can not tell in which mode the control ring stay.


----------



## Petir (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for the review. Now I know I have ordered wrong 18650 batteries (flat top)...


----------



## Petir (Oct 23, 2013)

Will there be any benefit of using 3400 mAh battery (protected/unprotected) for SRT5? 
Can you recommend good brands (price to performance ratio) for 3400 mAh batteries suitable for SRT5?

Thanks


----------



## njet212 (Oct 23, 2013)

Petir said:


> Thanks for the review. Now I know I have ordered wrong 18650 batteries (flat top)...



Just tried my flat top Keeppower 3100 mAh battery with neodymium magnet, and it works on my SRT5. Just google it with keyword " _Round Super Strong Rare-Earth Magnets (5-Pack) 5mm*1mm_ " it's just only $0.99 for 5 pieces shipped.



Petir said:


> Will there be any benefit of using 3400 mAh battery (protected/unprotected) for SRT5?
> Can you recommend good brands (price to performance ratio) for 3400 mAh batteries suitable for SRT5?
> 
> Thanks













​
I could recommend you affordable protected 18650 with 3400 mAh capacity for Panasonic NCR18650B 3400 mAh. I heard there is some counterfeit Panasonic cells around, so you might want to buy it from reputable seller. The benefit using 18650 with 3400 mAh capacity is little bit more extended runtime. Graphics runtime obove is using Convoy S2 ( 2,1A current ), but im not sure if it will fit inside the SRT5. Right now i dont have my Panasonic 3400 mAh cell, i will tried it on SRT5 once i had it back.


----------



## y260 (Oct 24, 2013)

Have you experienced any flickering with the SRT5? I have had two SRT5's and they both had a slight flicker on turbo. The flicker seemed random, and I first noticed it when I was white-walling and just staring at the beam. If not for the flicker, it would undoubtedly be my EDC.


----------



## rockhopper (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for the review. I have this light myself. 
As for batteries I use the EagleTac 18650 3400mAh in it and that works fine. Nitecore have 18650 3400mAh themselves, but they are hard to come by in my country, only the 3100mAh were available. Basically any small button top 18650 will work and some (definately not all) flat tops work. Modifications can be made, but I dont want to go down that road myself.

As for flicker on turbo, can't say that I can notice it, but I dont tend to stare at the beam during white walling. For me it's not an issue because I cannot notice it even if I try.

Personally I find the red light too low on output to be useful, it's less than the "moonlight" low so the only use I can think of is for map reading up close. It's not enough (maybe barely enough) to avoid tripping over stuff in a dark room if you keep shining at your feet. And you should consider putting up a beamshot of red and blue because the beam pattern is really "fugly". The normal light beam is very smooth on my copy.

All in all I'm happy with my copy and it's currently my EDC.


----------



## y260 (Oct 24, 2013)

rockhopper said:


> As for flicker on turbo, can't say that I can notice it, but I dont tend to stare at the beam during white walling. For me it's not an issue because I cannot notice it even if I try.



Hmm..well for me it was noticeable. I'm glad that your unit is flicker-free. What do you think about the tailswitch? That was another thing that put me off a little, as it seemed to lag a little behind (or is a bit too squishy).

I promise I'm not trying to make you dislike your light, I'm just trying to decide if I want to try an SRT5 for the third time


----------



## njet212 (Oct 24, 2013)

y260 said:


> Have you experienced any flickering with the SRT5? I have had two SRT5's and they both had a slight flicker on turbo. The flicker seemed random, and I first noticed it when I was white-walling and just staring at the beam. If not for the flicker, it would undoubtedly be my EDC.



Do you use your SRT5 often? if it so you might want try to clean the contact area right above the thread, when you use flashlight often there is dirt build up around there and the battery contact. What brand of 18650 do you use? I tried mine and paid attention on white wall, there is no flickering at all.



rockhopper said:


> Thanks for the review. I have this light myself.
> As for batteries I use the EagleTac 18650 3400mAh in it and that works fine. Nitecore have 18650 3400mAh themselves, but they are hard to come by in my country, only the 3100mAh were available. Basically any small button top 18650 will work and some (definately not all) flat tops work. Modifications can be made, but I dont want to go down that road myself.
> 
> As for flicker on turbo, can't say that I can notice it, but I dont tend to stare at the beam during white walling. For me it's not an issue because I cannot notice it even if I try.
> ...



I don't have my camera now, when i have it i will post the red n blue beam shot. Yes they are quite fugly compared with the main beam, it's the downside i think if you putting out multiple led in one reflector. And yes they are designed to use at really close range something like reading map etc. For navigating dark path for example, they are way too dim especially the blue LED.


----------



## y260 (Oct 25, 2013)

njet212 said:


> Do you use your SRT5 often? if it so you might want try to clean the contact area right above the thread, when you use flashlight often there is dirt build up around there and the battery contact. What brand of 18650 do you use? I tried mine and paid attention on white wall, there is no flickering at all.



I actually did try to clean the contacts, used a Q-tip and some rubbing alcohol. Flicker was still present though.

To expound upon when the flicker occurs, it seemed to happen at certain times in the batteries life cycle. When batteries are fresh off the charger, I saw little to no flickering. At maybe 75% battery, I began to notice a slight random flickering. After maybe 30 seconds on turbo, the flickering subsides. Then for as long as an hour afterwards, I can use the light without flickering. That led me to believe that maybe a cold or (recently unused) battery affects the driver of the light in a certain way. I was using Nitecore 3100 mAh's and XTAR 3100's (protected in both cases), both of which seem to be reputable batteries. I did end up returning my SRT5's on two seperate occasions.

Apart from the flickering, and maybe the switch sponginess, I loved everything else about the SRT5. A small, pocketable, incredibly functional magnetically-controlled light is an incredible feat. And the efficiency of the XM-L2, given that it isn't driven to it's max makes for a good battery life and a loooong moonlight mode. Not to mention that the SRT5 has the most intuitive control ring I have ever seen. Everything was placed correctly, and the standby mode was omitted and placed with a lowest detent- that's something I wish my SRT7 had. 

Who knows, I bought the light as soon as it came out so maybe I caught a couple of the first-run rookies.


----------



## rockhopper (Oct 25, 2013)

y260 said:


> Hmm..well for me it was noticeable. I'm glad that your unit is flicker-free. What do you think about the tailswitch? That was another thing that put me off a little, as it seemed to lag a little behind (or is a bit too squishy).
> 
> I promise I'm not trying to make you dislike your light, I'm just trying to decide if I want to try an SRT5 for the third time


Well i think the slight delay is normal with this kind of electronically driven light. Sorry I can't think of the correct term at the moment but I'm sure someone else knows it. But it's barely noticeable. No big deal for me since it's usually just ON and then play with the controller ring.
For me the switch feels nice and I like that it doesnt alter modes, making signaling with it very convenient. Something I never could do with my Fenix LD20. Maybe you have had first batch issues, or some "monday morning copies" for me the light is very nice wouldnt want to change it for another.



njet212 said:


> I don't have my camera now, when i have it i will post the red n blue beam shot. Yes they are quite fugly compared with the main beam, it's the downside i think if you putting out multiple led in one reflector. And yes they are designed to use at really close range something like reading map etc. For navigating dark path for example, they are way too dim especially the blue LED.


Well it would've been nice if they mentioned something about being able, or not being in able (as is the case) to increase the power of the colored led lights. For my copy the blue is brighter than the red so there seems to be some variation in different copies. I agree for mapreading and maintaining night vision this is a good bonus/extra, anything else is probably not possible.

I dont have a light-intensity meter (lux / lumen meter?) or whatever it's called, so I can't verify or check this myself. But I'm wondering how low your moonlight setting is on your copies. With that I mean the lowest setting on the normal colored light. The manual mentions 0,1 lumen but seems to me it's brighter than that, there's still quite a bright "hotspot" on the lowest setting, maybe the outer spill is 0,1, but I'm not sure how they measure it normally. It's still low though no real reason to complain, just something that doesn't appear to be exactly like advertised. If they mean the red light is 0,1 lumen I would believe it in a heartbeat.

Oh and oddly enough my light came with a German manual, seemed strange since I ordered it at a normal Dutch store. Would be expecting an English manual normally when a Dutch manual is missing.


----------



## njet212 (Oct 28, 2013)

@y260: Im sorry to know that your SRT5 did not turns out very well. Well Nitecore always had issue on their 1st gen product line. Lets say there was issue on 1st Gen TM11 ( cant remember what kind of issue ) and melting switch on EA4. IMHO Nitecore is always the first one come out with totally new design and technology among the other chinese brand, let say they are first one who came out with triple XML light ( TM11 ) and Quad XML ( TM26 ), first one also introducing flashlight with build in charger ( Nitecore MH series ) and latest is the first one came out with LED + RGB with control ring ( SRT series ).

@rockhopper : Sorry i was mixed up with brightness between Red and Blue LED, yesterday i looked at my Red and Blue LED and the Blue is much more brighter than the Red. 
As for lowest mode i compared moonlight mode on my i3s ( rated at 0.5 lumen ) VS lowest mode on my SRT5 ( rated 0.1 lumen ) and SRT5 seems much more brighter than the moonlight on i3S.
I just uploaded english user manual on Runtime, Beamshot section, you can click the thumbnail and download the English User manual.


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 28, 2013)

why the jumpiness on the sammy and trustfire? you restarted the light?


----------



## njet212 (Oct 28, 2013)

*@overclocker:*
No i did not restart the light. Runtime above is using same host Convoy S2 with max 2,1A
As you can see on Samsung and Ultrafire above, the both have jumpiness line and the other did not. I think it's because the driver on S2 does not works well with below 3100 mAh battery or both samsung and trusfire did not have quality cell so they can not handle high current.


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 28, 2013)

njet212 said:


> *@overclocker:*
> No i did not restart the light. Runtime above is using same host Convoy S2 with max 2,1A
> As you can see on Samsung and Ultrafire above, the both have jumpiness line and the other did not. I think it's because the driver on S2 does not works well with below 3100 mAh battery or both samsung and trusfire did not have quality cell so they can not handle high current.




well please investigate the issue before publishing the above. as it stands right now that's invalid data.

the samsung is a good cell certainly capable of handling the current

and the driver doesn't see the capacity of the cell, only the voltage under load, so what you're suggesting isn't plausible either


----------



## njet212 (Oct 28, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> well please investigate the issue before publishing the above. as it stands right now that's invalid data.
> 
> the samsung is a good cell certainly capable of handling the current
> 
> and the driver doesn't see the capacity of the cell, only the voltage under load, so what you're suggesting isn't plausible either



I just only have 3100 mAh and 3400 mAh, i will order another well known brand 2600 mAh and i will compare the result with my previous test. Actually the reason did runtime test is just for providing estimation on which cells will provide more runtime compared with another cells, I don't have any knowledge on electricity so i doubt i could provide you with very specific information what's cause the test on samsung n ultrafire have jumping line.


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 28, 2013)

njet212 said:


> I just only have 3100 mAh and 3400 mAh, i will order another well known brand 2600 mAh and i will compare the result with my previous test. Actually the reason did runtime test is just for providing estimation on which cells will provide more runtime compared with another cells, I don't have any knowledge on electricity so i doubt i could provide you with very specific information what's cause the test on samsung n ultrafire have jumping line.





yep i know what your intention is but i don't think you have achieved that by posting flawed data 

HKJ's excellent comparator is here if you need solid data: http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Common18650comparator.php

i suggest you take down the offending graph until you have sorted things out


----------



## njet212 (Oct 29, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> yep i know what your intention is but i don't think you have achieved that by posting flawed data
> 
> HKJ's excellent comparator is here if you need solid data: http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Common18650comparator.php
> 
> i suggest you take down the offending graph until you have sorted things out



I do actually 2 Convoy S2, with different driver and i will re-tested the runtime for Samsung n Trustfire and i will post the result here


----------



## rockhopper (Nov 1, 2013)

njet212 said:


> @rockhopper : Sorry i was mixed up with brightness between Red and Blue LED, yesterday i looked at my Red and Blue LED and the Blue is much more brighter than the Red.
> As for lowest mode i compared moonlight mode on my i3s ( rated at 0.5 lumen ) VS lowest mode on my SRT5 ( rated 0.1 lumen ) and SRT5 seems much more brighter than the moonlight on i3S.
> I just uploaded english user manual on Runtime, Beamshot section, you can click the thumbnail and download the English User manual.


Thanks, I took the liberty already of going to nitecore's website for the manual, but it's a nice gesture and maybe others will benefit from it as well.
I find the 0.1 lumen intriguing... is it the output on red led? I would appreciate if someone with a fancy lux/lumen/light meter would put this puppy to the test. 

The lowest white setting does indeed seem pretty bright, though you can look straight into it without hurting your eyes I'm not sure it preserves night vision.


----------



## y260 (Nov 1, 2013)

rockhopper said:


> Thanks, I took the liberty already of going to nitecore's website for the manual, but it's a nice gesture and maybe others will benefit from it as well.
> I find the 0.1 lumen intriguing... is it the output on red led? I would appreciate if someone with a fancy lux/lumen/light meter would put this puppy to the test.


The red LED is incredibly dim, so I do believe it is >0.5 lumens. Thing about red LED's is that I'd like for them to be a little brighter because the red wavelength doesn't shock your eyes when you turn it on.


----------



## y260 (Nov 1, 2013)

njet212 said:


> @y260: Im sorry to know that your SRT5 did not turns out very well. Well Nitecore always had issue on their 1st gen product line. Lets say there was issue on 1st Gen TM11 ( cant remember what kind of issue ) and melting switch on EA4. IMHO Nitecore is always the first one come out with totally new design and technology among the other chinese brand, let say they are first one who came out with triple XML light ( TM11 ) and Quad XML ( TM26 ), first one also introducing flashlight with build in charger ( Nitecore MH series ) and latest is the first one came out with LED + RGB with control ring ( SRT series ).



Yes, Nitecore is very innovative. That is good and bad in this situation, but it definitely makes for an interesting light at the end of the day. I think I'll give the SRT5 another try.


----------



## njet212 (Nov 3, 2013)

rockhopper said:


> I find the 0.1 lumen intriguing... is it the output on red led? I would appreciate if someone with a fancy lux/lumen/light meter would put this puppy to the test.
> 
> The lowest white setting does indeed seem pretty bright, though you can look straight into it without hurting your eyes I'm not sure it preserves night vision.



I just measured the red led is 0,1 lumen and the blue led is 0,07 lumen. Also measured my olight i3s moonlight which look much more dimmer than my SRT5, the result is olight i3s moon 0,1 lumen and SRT5 low is 0,3 lumen. Also added beam shot for red and blue LED on #1 post.


----------



## Petir (Nov 10, 2013)

njet212 said:


> There is knurling on control ring, it's provide some traction when you use the control ring. The control ring is feel quite stiff compared with other control ring i had ( let's say Jetbeam RRT-0 it has very loose control ring ). For me it's good because it always stay on certain position you want and will not easily changed to another position accidentally when you carry it around. It has also very good "click" on each mode. It does not have mark for each mode so you can't tell in which mode the ring position is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have just received a flat-top 18650 battery (brand is not clear, I was told it was taken from a Fujitsu laptop battery pack) and noticed that the diameter of the positive terminal looks like to be of the same size. I do not have a sigmat to measure exact size, so I just plugged it in and switch on the light. It's working 


EDIT:
Out of 12 flat-top cells I harvested from laptop battery packs, it turned out that only 3 are working in my SRT5. Upon examining these 3 cells has their 'wrapper' next to flat positive pole more recessed allowing contact with SRT5's positive terminal.


----------



## dwhite832003 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey all does anyone know if the tail cap of the srt3&srt5 interchangeable? I want the srt5 completely inside of my pocket!


----------



## dwhite832003 (Nov 12, 2013)

Is the str3 and the str5 interchangeable? I want the str5 fully submerged in my pocket using the clip.


----------



## InfinitusEquitas (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes, the heads of the SRT3 and SRT5 are physically identical. You can swap battery compartment attachments anytime you want.

Of course the SRT5 is driven harder, so if you do that, please make sure you use a high quality smaller battery in the 14500/16340 format.


----------



## Disciple (Nov 19, 2013)

Is there room to bore the SRT3 body to 18350 or 18500 (with extension) size?


----------



## InfinitusEquitas (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't remember, but I'll check when I get home. I was rather annoyed that they didn't make it 18350 compatible.

To bore for 18500 would be a major pain though... the AA/14500 extension is thick to prevent battery from rattling around inside.


----------



## njet212 (Nov 19, 2013)

InfinitusEquitas said:


> Yes, the heads of the SRT3 and SRT5 are physically identical. You can swap battery compartment attachments anytime you want.
> 
> Of course the SRT5 is driven harder, so if you do that, please make sure you use a high quality smaller battery in the 14500/16340 format.



Thanks for the heads up, SRT5 review updated with adding info for lego-able SRT3&SRT5 head :thumbsup: 
Is it possible also for you to measure current on max on SRT3 ?


----------



## InfinitusEquitas (Nov 19, 2013)

@Disciple - Just checked, no reason why you could't bore out the tube, but it would not be easy.

@njet212 - Normally yes, but to be honest, I have no idea what I did with my multimeter. I suspect my brother borrowed it.


----------



## dwhite832003 (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm looking for the highest mah protected 18650 that will fit the srt5! Any suggestions! No China built garbage 
Also looking for a 4 battery charger that will charge AA as well!


----------



## njet212 (Nov 25, 2013)

Just tried panasonic green 18650 protected 3400 mAh, even a bit tight fit but works fine. As for charger Xtar XP4 works good on li-ion but i read the review it has an issue for charging Nimh. Another intellegent charger for Li-Ion&Nimh is Nitecore i4.


----------



## awes (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi.
Does the SRT5 have some kind of low voltage indication?


----------



## njet212 (Dec 1, 2013)

awes said:


> Hi.
> Does the SRT5 have some kind of low voltage indication?



I dont have my SRT5 anymore, i sold it after i finished the review. But as i remember, it will blink when the battery is low. Please some who have SRT5 to confirm this, thanks.


----------



## InfinitusEquitas (Dec 2, 2013)

I tend to use protected batteries with it, and very rarely run those down, so not sure.

Email nitecore.


----------



## Tapis (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks for the review!

I like a lot the size, the tail click and the selector ring of the SRT5. It could certainly become my ideal flashlight if it...

- wouldn't have the multicolor, SOS and location beacon functions that most people don't need anyway
- would go much lower than 0.1 lumens with a nice gradual transition in lower firefly modes like the SRT6
- would have a tail cap button that wouldn't be so noisy when turned on in the middle of the night,
- would come (ideally) with a nichia led for a nicer tint.

Please let me know whether such a light exists.


----------



## InfinitusEquitas (Oct 6, 2014)

Sunwayman V20C would be basically that, only without the nichia 219. With a resistor mod, and a swapped LED for a tint you prefer more (4000k is similar) it might be the perfect light for you.


----------



## Tapis (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for bringing this brand to my attention. For no reason, I've always overlooked Sunwayman. They seems to have an upgrade to the light you mentionned, named the V25C.


----------



## InfinitusEquitas (Oct 8, 2014)

Ahh, I knew I was mixing something up.  The one I have is the V25C. Excellent little light, basically exactly what you describe looking for. Magnetic ring is a bit different on it, but does work very well.


----------



## Tapis (Oct 8, 2014)

I checked it out. The ring is a visually-linear one (has logarithmic ramp) which is great, but is also markless and fully rotates, which can be annoying when turned on in the middle of the night after the kids have played with it. I am thinking of going instead with the V11R and add the extension ring to use 14500 batteries. Thanks for your advice, you opened up a whole new area for me


----------



## InfinitusEquitas (Oct 8, 2014)

V11R with extension for 14500 works great, and will also let you use regular AA's with much lower output obviously. The Jetbeam RRT01 is also something to consider. You can buy an aftermarket extension for it, to use with an 18650.


----------



## Tapis (Oct 8, 2014)

Sorry, I don't know anything about these aftermarket extensions. Where can I find them? On ebay?...

EDIT: Also, is SRT5's ring visually-linear ? I haven't found any mention of it in this review.


----------



## InfinitusEquitas (Oct 9, 2014)

It is visually linear, but as with all of the magnetic ring lights, there is some travel where there does not appear to be any change in brightness at the start, and end of the ramps.

These are the extension: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...18650-extender-tube&highlight=rrt01+extension

I've seen other ones too, just don't remember where. Any decent machinist could probably make one.

EDIT: As of now there is only one extension tube left.


----------



## Tapis (Oct 10, 2014)

I've decided to buy the V11R with its extension. I appreciate very much your help.


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 10, 2014)

Tapis said:


> I've decided to buy the V11R with its extension. I appreciate very much your help.




great choice!

then bore it out to accept 18350 / 18500 

http://www.atdms.com/boring_SunwaymanV10R.html


----------



## Tapis (Oct 10, 2014)

Somebody mentioned in another thread he's planning to bore this light to accept 18650. Is that possible as well?


----------

